# Help with a vintage Parker...



## marksman (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys,

Every now and then we get a fun project to work on. A friend of mine asked me to take a look at a pen that came from his wife's grandfather's collection. I think he said it was either a 1930's model or a 1950's model, can't remember because he had two of them, but the clip reads "PAT. SEP. 5 16 (Sept. 5, 1916?).  I am trying to figure out how to best get this one back in writing condition. I was thinking of making a new grip section for it and fit it with a new Bock nib. Have any of you seen or restored one like this? Is it a reservoir fountain pen? Any suggestions would be appreciated.






The barrel reads:
DOUFOLD PARKER
GEO. S. PARKER FOUNTAIN PEN
TORONTO CANADA





The top of the clip reads:
PAT. SEP.
5    16
















Thanks,
marksman


----------



## Harley2001 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mark pm me I can help you get there. It's not to hard to do.


----------



## penmaker56 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mark, that is a Parker Duofold flat top in, although discolored by the rubber of the sac and age, jade green, circa approx 1926, with a christmas tree feed, made in Canada, not Janesville. It is a button filler (button under the rear blind cap), and should be restored, with the original nib; when that is done, it will write better than what you could do with any modern nib, Bock or otherwise.

Just my opinion.


----------



## allisnut (Jun 11, 2014)

The folks at IndyPenDance specialize in this type restoration, I bet they could help as well.


----------



## david i (Jun 11, 2014)

penmaker56 said:


> Mark, that is a Parker Duofold flat top in, although discolored by the rubber of the sac and age, jade green, circa approx 1926, with a christmas tree feed, made in Canada, not Janesville. It is a button filler (button under the rear blind cap), and should be restored, with the original nib; when that is done, it will write better than what you could do with any modern nib, Bock or otherwise.
> 
> Just my opinion.



The double cap-band dates it to a bit later than 1926. I concur about salvaging as is. Sacs can be purchased from The Pen Sac Company

Pen restorers will charge about $30 to do a restoration on it, including sac placement. 

I quite agree that this nearly 80 year old pen should be saved for what it is. Vintage nibs with their hard rubber feeds tend to make great writers.  Too, if you are handy with pen turning-- I am not, though I imagine many here are-- you can learn how to do the basics of restoration of old pens, a very satisfying arena in which to play.

regards

-david


----------

